# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Bối rối với Mach3

## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Các bác cho e hỏi: Khi e chạy Mach3 thì bị hiện tượng cắt hết đường thẳng đến *cung tròn, đường cong thì tốc độ gia công bị giảm khá nhiều*. Nhưng vẫn file đó mà cho chạy trên Ncstudio thì không bị, đường thẳng hay đường cong nó vẫn giữ nguyên tốc độ gia công
Có bác nào giải thích giúp e với và có cách nào để khắc phục hiện tượng này trên Mach3 không a?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ủa e thấy bình thường mà nhỉ. Hình như nó liên quan đến CV mode đó ạ. Bật CV mode lên thì nó chạy cong hay thẳng j đều một tốc độ. Còn bình thường  là nó qua khúc cua sẽ giảm tốc độ. Mà em thấy vào cua giảm tốc tốt hơn mà. Nhất là khi chạy xe...kaka

----------

kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

> ủa e thấy bình thường mà nhỉ. Hình như nó liên quan đến CV mode đó ạ. Bật CV mode lên thì nó chạy cong hay thẳng j đều một tốc độ. Còn bình thường  là nó qua khúc cua sẽ giảm tốc độ. Mà em thấy vào cua giảm tốc tốt hơn mà. Nhất là khi chạy xe...kaka


CV mode vẫn ON bác ạ. Vách 2D đa phần là đường cong bác ạ, giảm tốc thế vừa giảm năng suất vừa nhanh đi dao (nóng quá>gãy dao). Còn chạy xe mà ôm cua bác cứ căng ga cho em, phê lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nó ghi on ý là ấn vào thì nó mới ON. Bác ấn cho nó lún vào cơ

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Dạ ý e "on" có nghĩa là đang được bật bác ạ (có khoanh màu xanh xung quanh cvmode). Mà sao nó lại bị thế bác nhỉ? E nghe phong phanh nội suy j j đó e chưa hiểu lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác cho hỏi là đang xài servo hay step. Bác vào general config xem mấy thông số sau thử xem:
LookAhead: thường 200 là ok.
Motion Mode: tick Constant Velocity.
CV Control/ Plasma Mode: tick hay chưa?
CV Control/ CV Dist Torlerance: Giá trị bao nhiêu?
CV Control/ Stop CV on angle: Có tick chưa? Giá trị bao nhiêu?

----------

kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## CKD

Máy cnc nào cũng phải giảm tốc khi vào cua hết. Có khác chăng là ít hay nhiều cũng như chế độ vận nhành (CV mode) mà thôi.
Yếu tố ảnh hưởng lớn nhất là tỉ lệ giữ tốc độ & gia tốc. Cũng như CAD/CAM cũng ảnh hưởng phần nào.
Ngoài ra tốc độ xử lý của controller cũng ảnh hưởng.

----------

imechavn, kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

> Bác cho hỏi là đang xài servo hay step. Bác vào general config xem mấy thông số sau thử xem:
> LookAhead: thường 200 là ok.
> Motion Mode: tick Constant Velocity.
> CV Control/ Plasma Mode: tick hay chưa?
> CV Control/ CV Dist Torlerance: Giá trị bao nhiêu?
> CV Control/ Stop CV on angle: Có tick chưa? Giá trị bao nhiêu?


Dạ e xài servo leadshine. Để chiều e set thử xem

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

> Máy cnc nào cũng phải giảm tốc khi vào cua hết. Có khác chăng là ít hay nhiều cũng như chế độ vận nhành (CV mode) mà thôi.
> Yếu tố ảnh hưởng lớn nhất là tỉ lệ giữ tốc độ & gia tốc. Cũng như CAD/CAM cũng ảnh hưởng phần nào.
> Ngoài ra tốc độ xử lý của controller cũng ảnh hưởng.


Khi dùng ncstudio e thấy khi chạy đường cong hầu như máy không giảm tốc so với đường thẳng, chỉ khi đổi hướng đột ngột bác ạ

----------


## CKD

> Khi dùng ncstudio e thấy khi chạy đường cong hầu như máy không giảm tốc so với đường thẳng, chỉ khi đổi hướng đột ngột bác ạ


Vậy sao bạn không chuyển qua dùng NCStudio sẽ phù hợp với nhu cầu hơn.

----------


## mytho

> Các bác cho e hỏi: Khi e chạy Mach3 thì bị hiện tượng cắt hết đường thẳng đến *cung tròn, đường cong thì tốc độ gia công bị giảm khá nhiều*. Nhưng vẫn file đó mà cho chạy trên Ncstudio thì không bị, đường thẳng hay đường cong nó vẫn giữ nguyên tốc độ gia công
> Có bác nào giải thích giúp e với và có cách nào để khắc phục hiện tượng này trên Mach3 không a?


Bạn tắt thử coi chổ Tangentical Control trong tab settings

----------

